# When is Peak Steelhead Run in the Clinton River?



## Fishndude

Not sure about peak numbers of Steelhead, because it varies from year to year. But the peak of fishermen numbers is usually right after someone posts a picture of a Steelhead they caught in the Clinton, on here. :evilsmile


----------



## Chrome steel

When the ZOO comes to town in spring!!!!!!


----------

